# North Dakota mule deer suggestions?



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

I got my first tag for North Dakota mule deer/whitetails and I have hunted in s. Dakota,Alabama,N.W Ontario and I am wondering if anyone has any tips or things I should bring with me out there? I have the norm. Spotting scope,optics,range finder ,good boots, saftey and survival kit....just wondering about the odds and ends that I might forget but should have, thanks guys,
Tjstebb 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

I messed that up I have hunted in south Carolina not south Dakota before 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## pjdionne (Sep 6, 2008)

I just got back from ND. When are you heading out there? It can be hot during the day now and cold at night and in the morning right now like up to 90 and down to 40 every night.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

We are headed out Nov.4th through the 12th I talked to a biologist in the area we are hunting and she said expect 40 for a high and 0 at night. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## UNCLE TUB (Dec 1, 2009)

I take that you will be hunting western N.D.! I have hunted there several times and seen and killed many nice Whitetail deer and seen many nice Mule deer. I did not go this year but my buddie took his boy there this past September. he said the deer are down quiite a bit with the fly thing and the last harsh winter. The guide that we hunt with says that November is quite cold with alot of wind. Good luck!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

What's the worrd Terry? How did things go out there?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

We had a great week of hunting...we ended with 3 bucks out 6 guys and 1 doe all mule deer. Every guy seen mule bucks and some were huge. I shot a tall 4x4 plus he has a sticker on 1 side. Shot him at 358 yards. My buddy shot a 5x5 that's also has 2 extra stickers on him, he shot his at 15 yards. We had A LOT of wind but it was a great week. Will put pics and story up later....we are about half way home now and I just got out of the drivers seat so I'm going to sleep,
Tjstebb 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

